# need multicast update callback



## alez (Jan 6, 2010)

*ipw0: need multicast update callback*

How to solve this problem? 

*uname -a*

```
FreeBSD freebsd. 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

*dmesg | grep ipw0*

```
ipw0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 MiniPCI> mem 0xe0200000-0xe0200fff irq 5 at device 7.0 on pci2
ipw0: [ITHREAD]
ipw0: need multicast update callback
```

*ifconfig*

```
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=8<VLAN_MTU>
  ether 02:00:f0:01:16:9d
  ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  lladdr 0.0.f0.41.0.1.16.9d.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
ipw0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
  ether 00:04:23:93:c2:f1
  media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11b
  status: associated
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=2009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
  ether 00:00:f0:88:16:9c
  inet 192.168.0.100 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
  media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
  status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  ether 00:04:23:93:c2:f1
  inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
  media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet DS/1Mbps mode 11b
  status: associated
  ssid RADIOSPOT channel 6 (2437 Mhz 11b) bssid 00:02:cf:6b:60:74
  country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
  roaming MANUAL
```


----------



## kachel (Jan 12, 2010)

Same problem here; just can't figure it out.


----------



## moman61 (Mar 21, 2010)

ipw0 is not supported in freebsd 8 you will have to use a lan card such as belkin etc.


----------



## richardpl (Mar 21, 2010)

moman61 said:
			
		

> ipw0 is not supported in freebsd 8 you will have to use a lan card such as belkin etc.



The OP issue is completely unrelated to your issue.

To the OP, you can just ignore that message.


----------

